# Linux umlaute



## notebook20000 (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe aus einer E-Mail eine Datei extrahiert und duese gespeichert. Das ganez auf Linux. Die Datei in einem Windows FTp Programm wird korrekt angezeigt abe rnicht direkt unter Linux(SSh) da sidn lauter ? statt der Ulaute. Wenn ich von Windows versuche die korrekt dargestellten Dateinamen zu löschen, erhaalte ich einen Fehelr, das die Datei nicht vrhanden ist

Wie speichere ich unter Linux die Dateinamen korrekt?


----------



## andy72 (18. Juni 2007)

Unter Linux solltest Du nach möglichkeit Dateinamen ohne deutsche Umlaute und Sonderzeichen (so auch Leerzeichen) speichern. Linux kann zwar damit umgehen, jedoch ist das Handling in der Konsole damit wesentlich schwieriger als im Windows-Explorer.

Desweiteren solltest Du darauf achten, dass Du nicht gerade als Nutzer "root" Kopier-Aktionen von/nach Linux/Win machst, da "root" als Standard UTF-8 nutzt. Als "normaler" User hast Du bei einem ordentlichen System auch die passenden Länder-Einstellungen ("Locale"), die dann dementsprechend ISO-8859-1 oder ISO-8859-15 (Deutsch mit Euro-Symbol) sein müsste.

Um die Datei nun von Win aus zu löschen, benenne sie um, so dass der Dateiname "normal" lesbar ist


----------



## notebook20000 (18. Juni 2007)

wie krieg ich den die aktuelle codierung raus?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (18. Juni 2007)

Leerzeichen ist kein Sonderzeichen sondern ein Standard ASCI Zeichen und wird in Linux in der Kommandozeile mittels "\ " (ohneAnführuungszeichen) dargestellt.

Aber sonst stimmt schon das man unter Linux Sonderzeichen(Umlaute,ß) weglassen sollte.

Was standardmässig benutzt wird ist von Distri zu Distri unterschiedlich.

Was du gerade benutzt bekommst du über:


```
> env | grep -i LC_
```


----------

